# A brass Shay demo on the G scale roller test stand



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

This is a over hundred years SHAY which was made by LIMA and exproted to TAIWAN in 1912, they are still running on the TAIWAN ALI-SHAY forest mountain. It's a G scale electric model locomotive









more photos and videos information: www.trains.com.tw/alishan26/alishan26.asp?brd_id=1


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Beautiful engine.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

:thumbsup:


----------



## railstand.lee (11 mo ago)

G scale 1:20.3 brass shay running on RailStand GD-5804 roller demo stand


----------

